# Quand même ! (Exclamation)



## pedroveg

Salut de neuf!
Qu'est-ce que quand même signifie dans les phrases suivantes:

Tu pourrais faire attention, quand même.
Quand même, à son âge. 

Merci en avance.


----------



## andrea-b

Ah... quand même... Es una expresión muy difícil de traducir... Un amigo decía 'cuando mismo', que evidentemente no existe en español.
En realidad, yo diría que no se traduce, sino con la manera de decirlo. Por ejemplo, en la primera frase:
Podrías poner un poco de cuidado!
A su edad... (con tono de reprobación)
Saludos,
andrea


----------



## Gévy

Lo peor, Andrea, será tener que traducirlo cuando forma frase por sí solo:

-Bon, après tout ce que tu m'as dit, je n'ai plus qu'à reconnaître que j'ai eu tort.
- Ah, quand même !!! : ¡Pues, menos mal !; ¡Por fin!, ¡Enhorabuena! (con un poco de sacrcasmo en la voz..)

Y según sea de alivio, sorpresa, burla, indignación o ira, habrá que encontrar la fórmula adecuada.


Pero en la frases de Pedro, podríamos poner las coletillas:

Podrías tener cuidado, oye /¿no?/vamos...

Mira tú/No me digas/ ¡Por Dios!, a su edad...

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## pedroveg

*Merci par m'avoir fait cet éclaircissement.*

*Gévy, tu as été très précis *


----------



## tom29

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Buenas noches

Quisiera que alguien me ayude a traducir este "quand même" exclamativo :

- J'ai eu 20/20 au dernier devoir.
- Ah oui, Quand même !

No se me ocurre nada por eso no propongo nada.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Forero

Posiblemente:
- Tuve 20/20 en la última tarea.
- Ah sí, ¿Cómo no?


----------



## mariacristina

Tuve un 10 en mis últimos deberes.
ah si! que bien!

major no ?
De hecho, es un expresion que se utiliza cuando hay algo que te impresiona, tener un 10 en un examen no es algo facil, por lo tanto expresa sorpresa pero con felicitacion por haberlo logrado,
no se si he sido clara!


----------



## Domtom

-
_quand même_ a veces se queda sin traducir y sólo indica que uno subraya lo que acaba de decir, generalmente por considerarlo interesante, curioso, asombroso...

_quand même_ no tiene una traducción fija, depende del contexto pondrás una expresión u otra que sirva para subrayar, según ya he explicado:


- Nous tous pensions qu’il était le pire jouer du club, mais il vient de gagner un candidat à maître.

- Donc, il n’était pas si mauvais, quand même. (Luego no era tan malo, ahí donde le ves).


- Il a gagné la loto, 250.000 euros, et lui, il a en donné 3/4 aux Missionnaires de la Charité.

- Quand même! (¡Caramba! ¡Quién lo diría! _(par exemple)_).


- Cette femme joue souvent avec des poupées, et pourtant elle est très équilibrée.

- À son âge, quand même ! (¡A su edad!)


----------



## chics

¡Hola!

De acuerdo con Domtom. Puedes olvidar el "quand même", o añadir sólo unas *¡!*, o añadir una exclamación de intensidad (_¡vaya! ¡caray! ¡qué hacha! ¡hostia! ¡joder!_...depende del contexto, ¡¡¡que incluye el registro!!!) o bien cambiar un poquito la frase respuesta, con el finde dar más intensidad también.

En cambio no comprendo el uso de "_major no?_" que propone MariaCristina, ni nunca lo he oído. El _¿cómo no?_ no se utiliza en España, pero diría que significa más bien _por supuesto_.

Hasta luego.


----------



## tom29

Muchas gracias a todos !


----------



## Domtom

-
Ahora que me acuerdo, una traducción un poco "passe-par-tout" de _quand même_, es *de todos modos* (o _de todas maneras_). Ya hace unos días de la pregunta, y que parecía ya contestada, pero más vale tarde que nunca.

La primera vez que descubrí esta expresión en francés (entonces sabía muy poco de esta preciosa lengua) fue leyendo uno de los libros de la serie de Las Aventuras de Tintín, no recuerdo su título, pero es aquel en que, hacia el comienzo de la historia, el Capitán Haddock está en un aeropuerto y ahí ve a un hombre alto, delgado, muy bien vestido y... muy serio, acompañando a un pobre (a quien el Capitán dio limosna, pero que al final resultó que no se trataba de un pobre, sino de... ¡un multimillonario!). Sorprendido, pues no esperaba que aquel hombre serio fuese capaz de manifestar esos tales sentimientos de compasión, exclama:

_Ah! Il est gentil, quand même ! _


----------



## dredi

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
bonjour à tous
comment puis- je traduire en espagnol "quand même" dans ce contexte:
_tu pourrais faire attention quand même!_
merci


----------



## Pinairun

¡Podrías prestar atención por lo menos!
Desde luego, ¡podrías prestar atención!


----------



## dredi

muchas gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Como puedes ver el tema ha sido ampliamente debatido ya.
Añado a la solución de Pinairun una de las que se encuentran al principio de este (largo) hilo:
- ... ¡qué menos!

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## zintya3

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
(por favor consulte los hilos existentes 
antes de abrir un hilo)​
Hola, necesito ayuda para traducir esta primera frase. No entiendo si es una interrogativa o que. Gracias.

_Qu'est-ce que vous êtes grosse quand même. J'arrive pas à vous piquer, tellement vous êtes grosse... _

Esto lo dice un anestesista a una mujer que va a dar a luz mientras le está poniendo la epidural.


----------



## hummuh

Hola

Es más bien una exclamación.

¡Qué gorda es Usted! No consigo realizar la inyección de lo gorda que es....

Un saludo


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No es una pregunta sino una afirmación.

(ojo *hummuh*, no es es sino está)


----------



## zintya3

Entonces quedaría algo así como: _Mire que está usted gorda. No puedo pincharle de lo gorda que está..._
                                                      ¿¿??


----------



## hummuh

Eso es, perfecto


----------



## zintya3

¡Pues muchísimas gracias a los dos por la ayuda! =)


----------



## danidrums

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola a todos, me gustaría saber qué significa cuando se dice "quand même" como respuesta a algo. Cuando alguien te cuenta algo y tú dices "quand même" sin añadir nada más.

Gracias!


----------



## sci27

Efectivamente "quand même" es una expresión muy difícil de traducir, por el hecho de ser considerada una frase idiomática y por lo tanto no puede traducírsele literalmente. En muchos contextos, es utilizada como sinónimo de "caray". Usando como ejemplo la primera oración, sería algo semejante a "podrías prestar atención, caray".


----------



## CAUCES

Nueva pregunta
​
Respecto a "quand même" me sucedió lo siguiente en una clase de conversación....
estudiante : voilà, je suis enfin arrivée... je suis en retard
Prof : quand même ... 

No hemos logrado explicar completamente el uso de la expresión y aún menos su signifïcado

Gracias a todos por sï gentileza...


----------



## sci27

Hola, como mencioné anteriormente, la frase "quand même" se utiliza en diversos contextos como una expresión idiomática de sorpresa o enojo. No debe traducírsele individualmente como dos palabras. Mi profesora de Francés nos explicó que es una expresión sinónima de "caray", "caramba", "rayos", etc.
Espero le sirva de ayuda.


----------



## Paquita

Depende del tono que no oímos...
Lo interpreto como "ya era hora"
Pero también puede ser "te has pasado"


----------



## lero lero

¡Sí que está usted gorda, eh! Por lo mismo no logro inyectarla.
Saludos


----------

